# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Ωκεανογραφικά πλοία (Οceanographic vessels)

## scoufgian

το ωκεανογραφικο οτυ Ελληνικου Κεντρου Θαλασσιων Ερευνων (ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε.)στο λιμανι του πειραια.πολλα σχολεια τα τελευταια χρονια εχουν συμπεριλαβει στις σχολικες τους εκδρομες,μια επισκεψη στο Ω/Κ Αιγιαο,στο οποιο συζητανε με τους ερευνητες που επανδρωνουν το πληρωμα,διαφορα θεματα που αφορουν το θαλασσιο πλουτο της χωρας μας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2507

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο κατασκευαστηκε το _1985_ στα ναυπηγεια _Χαλκιδας_ και μια δεκαετια περιπου αργοτερα επιμηκυνθηκε με ενα ενδιαμεσο τμημα, μεταξυ του κομοδεσιου και της τσιμινιερας. Το εγχειρημα αυτο ηταν επιτυχημενο και σημαντικο, αφου αυξησε αρκετα τους χωρους του πλοιο και τις επιχειρισακες του δυνατοτητες κατ'επεκταση.

----------


## pariklaki

Καλησπέρα, συγγνώμη αν δεν έπρεπε να μπει εδώ αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι άλλο..ο διαχειριστής μπορεί να το μετακινήσει αν κρίνει απαραίτητο..
Λοιπόν παρατηρώ στο AIS από το περασμένο Σαββάτο το ερευνητικό Piri Reis της Τουρκίας αλωνίζει μεταξύ Χίου -Σάμου, κινούμενο με μικρή ταχύτητα, ξέρει κάποιος για ποιό λόγο;;;έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι;;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το πλοίο είναι ερευνητικό και άρα δεν δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανένα (κρατικού φορέα). Σίγουρα όμως θα υπάρχουν σχέδια πλού μεταξύ ΓΕΝ των δύο χωρών, κι αν δεν υπάρχουν το παρακολουθούν άλλοι. Πιστέυω ότι δεν μας αφορά η κίνηση του αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν παρακολουθούμε και τις κινήσεις των Ελληνικών "Αιγαίον", "Φιλία" και "Ποσειδών".

----------


## scoufgian

εαν θυμαμαι καλα ,γυρω στο 1986-1987,που ημουν μυτιληνη ,και ειχε βγει για ερευνες,ειχε δημιουργηθει ολοκληρο πολιτικο ζητημα.ολος ο λαος της μυτιληνης ειχε απομακρυνθει απο το νησι με καθε μεσο.οτι εβρισκε εκεινη τη στιγμη.μονο στρατιωτικοι ειχανε μεινει στο νησι.

----------


## Baggeliq

*EPEYNHTIKO ΣKAΦOΣ AIΓAIO*

Oνομα: *AIΓAIO*  Eτος κατασκευής: *1985*  Kλάση: *+H100 A1 R*  Tύπος*: Θαλάσσιο Eρευνητικό Σκάφος*  Mήκος: *61.51 μ*  Πλάτος: *9.60 μ*  Bύθισμα: *2.9 μ*  GRT: *778 τόννοι*  Xωρητικότητα δεξαμενών καυσίμων: *80 τόννοι*  Kατανάλωση καυσίμων: *6 τόννοι /μέρα*  Yπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα: *12 ναυτικά μίλια/ώρα*  Aυτονομία (μέγιστη διάρκεια παραμονής στη θάλασσα): *20 μέρες*  Πόσιμο Nερό: *τόννοι συν παραγωγή νερού γενικής χρήσης με οσμωτή γλυκού νερού ??? λίτρα/ώρα*  Kύριες μηχανές: *2 X 950 BHP MAN B&W 20/27VO*  Πρωραίος πλαγιοωθητήρας (bow thruster): *Schottel ski-87 unit, 2knots/h*  Προπέλες (propellers): *2 twin*  Γεννήτριες (generators): *2*  Γεννήτρια ανάγκης (emergency generator): *1*  Π-Πλαίσια X2:* Πλαίσιο-Π πρύμνης (υδραυλικό) SWL 10 τ. & 7.3 μ. υψος, πλευρικό πλαίσιο-Π SWL 1 τ.*  Γερανοί/Bίντζια: *1 κεντρικό γερανό 3.5 τόννοι, Kεντρικά τηλεχειριζόμενα βιντζια X2, 2500 μ. 10 τ., Ωκεανογραφικό βίντζι, X 6000 μέτρα, X 2000 μέτρα*  Eργαστήριο H/Y: *6 τ.μ.*  Eργαστήρια X5: *χημείας-βιολογίας: 29 τ.μ., υγρό εργαστήριο 10 τ.μ., πρωτογενούς παραγωγής: 6 τ.μ., γεωλογίας & CTD: 32 τ.μ., multibeam: 6 τ.μ., H/Y: 6 τ.μ.*  Kινητά εργαστήρια X1: *προσδιορισμού διαλυτών μετάλλων: 12 τ.μ.*  Kαταψύκτες: *3 (-20 deg.C)*  Πλήρωμα: *22 μέλη πληρώματος*  Eπιστήμονες: *21 επιστήμονες-τεχνικοί*  Πρόσθετες πληροφορίες:  Eπιστημονικός εξοπλισμός:

*2 MULTIBEAM sonars (SEABEAM 2120 & 1180), Side Scan Sonar. 
Eπανδρωμένο βαθυσκάφος «ΘETIΣ» (610 μέτρα), υποβρύχιο τηλεκατευθυνόμενο όχημα SUPER ACHILE ROV (1000 μέτρα).
* *Pοζέττα δειγματοληπτών νερού, διάφοροι δειγματολήπτες νερού και πλαγκτού. Διάφορα Seabird CTD.* *Iζηματοπαγίδες.* 
*Pευματογράφοι Aanderaa RC7*.
* Διάφοροι βενθικοί δειγματολήπτες για πανίδα και ιζήματα.*  Εξοπλισμός πλοήγησης: 

*Aυτόματος πιλότος A/P NECO 728, 
D-GPS TRIMPLE,* 
*GPS NORTH STAR 941X*, *γυροπυξίδα SPERRY 1 μαγνητική πυξίδα SH-165-A, 1 Furuno 96 mil.* 
και 
*1 RACAL DECCA 96 mil.. radar*, 
*Σύστημα ηλεκτρονικών χαρτών TELECHART 2026*, 
*Hχοβολιστικά sonar: OCEAN DATA BATHY 1000 & FURUNO FE824ET, log Doppler SIMRAD NL, INMARSAT-C, NAVTEX NMR 108.

Πηγη : http://www.hcmr.gr 

*

----------


## sylver23

σημερα το αιγαιο τoυ ΕΛΚΕΘΕ(Ελληνικο κεντρο θαλασσιων ερευνων ,αν δεν κανω λαθος)

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το Θρυλικό ωκεανογραφικό πλιό (Καλυψώ) του διάσημου Κουστώ.
Πρόκειται για ένα παλιό ναρκαλιευτικό του πολεμικου ναυτικού.
Με το οποίο διένυσε 13.800 μίλια. παρακάτω μερικές φωτό.

Yms324.png

calypso2-405x318.jpg

πηγή wikipedia.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές ακόμα

calypso1.jpg

Calypso_Plane.JPG

πηγή wikipedia.com

και μερικά σχέδια

0.jpg

Schematic.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές ακόμα απο το θρυλικό ωκεανογραφικό.
Calypso Ant.jpg

Calypso_Odd.jpg

πηγή google

----------


## mastrovasilis

και ο τραγικός επίλογος του θρύλου.

calypso y yo-1.jpg

Calypso3.jpg

Calypso6.jpg

Calypso.jpg

Copia de c1.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια
Calypso_dry1.JPG

Calypso_dry2.JPG

Calypso_dry3.JPG

πηγή. google

----------


## Orion_v

26/7

P7260574.JPG

9/8

P8090748.JPG

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

το αιγεο πριν βαφτει μπλε

----------


## scoufgian

> το αιγεο πριν βαφτει μπλε


γιαννη αν μπορεις το συγκεριμενο post ανεβασε το στα μοντελακια πλοιων

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

done  :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

Merci Γιαννη  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

το οποίο αιγαίο πρίν μερικά χρόνια μεγάλωσε αφού του προστέθηκε ένα κομμάτι..

----------


## jvrou

> το οποίο αιγαίο πρίν μερικά χρόνια μεγάλωσε αφού του προστέθηκε ένα κομμάτι..


Ποιο εννοείς;

----------


## giorgos....

το πλοίο του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ εννοώ (ελληνικό κέντρο θαλασσίων ερευνών).

----------


## jvrou

> το πλοίο του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ εννοώ (ελληνικό κέντρο θαλασσίων ερευνών).


Εννοώ ποιο είναι αυτό το κομμάτι που λες.

----------


## giorgos....

άν παρατηρήσεις τη φωτογραφία του μοντέλου και μία πρόσφατη που έχουν ανεβάσει οι καλοί μας φίλοι λίγο πιό πάνω, θα δείς οτι το κομμάτι έχει προτεθεί ανάμεσα στην τσιμινιέρα και το bridge deck..

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το Furgo συγκαταλλέγεται στα πλοία ειδικών αποστολών. Σκοπός του είναι να συλλέγει πληροφορίες απο τον βυθό της θάλλασας και να βρίσκει πιθανά κοιτάσματα πετρελαιου όπυ στην συνέχεια να τοποθετείτε πλατφόρμα εξόρυξης.
Fugro Saltire.01.jpg

Fugro Saltire.montage.02.jpg

Fugro Saltire.montage.03.jpg

Fugro Saltire.montage.05.jpg

Fugro Saltire.montage.06.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια
Fugro Saltire.montage.08.jpg

Fugro Saltire.montage.09.jpg

Fugro Saltire.montage.10.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## manolis m.

Ekseraitikwn diantotitwn ploio!!! oi koinoxristoi tou xwroi einai natksoioi enos 
postaliou!!

----------


## manolis m.

Wraios eisai Mastrovasili!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να΄σαι καλά Μανώλη μου. Ευχαριστώ.!

----------


## Nautikos II

To μικρο Philia
PHILIA [1].JPG

PHILIA [2].JPG

----------


## sylver23

*και αλλη μια του αιγαιον απο 5/10

*PA051539.jpg

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ
 ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΟ ΠΟΥ EXEI ΕΔΡΑ ΤΟ FURGO K POY KANEI  ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΣ ???

----------


## cpt babis

το πλοιο εχει διαλυθει η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Naias II

Αλήθεια τι απέγινε? Πριν δυο χρόνια περίπου κάτι ακουγόταν περί διαμάχης του υιού Κουστώ με τη δεύτερη γυναίκα του Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ, σχετικά με τη απόκτηση. Κανονικά δεν επιτρέπεται να χαθεί τέτοιος θρύλος που όργωσε τις θάλασσες όλου του κόσμου συμβάλλοντας με τον καταπληκτικό Ζακ στη εξερεύνηση των ωκεανών σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν τα σημερινά μέσα.
Με την ευκαιρία έχω κάποιο υλικό του Καλυψώ θα σκανάρω και σύντομα θα τις ανεβάσω.

----------


## Naias II

Από τα βιβλία του Κουστώ που έχω. Το Καλυψώ στο νησί Χουντ-Γκαλαπάγκος.

Νησί Χουντ-Γκαλαπάγκος.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Η εσωτερική διευθέτηση του Καλυψώ

img116.jpg

*Πηγή: Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ*

----------


## Naias II

Στη Μπλε τρύπα, Δυτική Καραϊβική. Οι φωτογραφίες από τη βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975. Τα βιβλία αρκετά παλιά γι' αυτό και οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι τόσο ποιοτικές.

img115.jpg

Μπλε Τρύπα.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πλησιάζοντας το Ωκεανογραφικό μουσείο του Μονακό

At Monaco.jpg

Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

καλησπερα ξερει καποιος αν υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα εταιριες με πλοια ειδικων αποστολων??αν ναι πιοες ειναι αυτες :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Surprised:

----------


## passage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDAbZ1lQ-Bk
ΑΣ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΟΥ CALYPSO...

----------


## sylver23

> Αλήθεια τι απέγινε? Πριν δυο χρόνια περίπου κάτι ακουγόταν περί διαμάχης του υιού Κουστώ με τη δεύτερη γυναίκα του Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ, σχετικά με τη απόκτηση. Κανονικά δεν επιτρέπεται να χαθεί τέτοιος θρύλος που όργωσε τις θάλασσες όλου του κόσμου συμβάλλοντας με τον καταπληκτικό Ζακ στη εξερεύνηση των ωκεανών σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν τα σημερινά μέσα.
> Με την ευκαιρία έχω κάποιο υλικό του Καλυψώ θα σκανάρω και σύντομα θα τις ανεβάσω.


στο τευχος Μαιου του περιοδικου εφοπλιστης εχει αφιερωμα στο πλοιο με ολη την ιστορια του μεχρι και σημερα

----------


## Naias II

Ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε sylver23

----------


## Naias II

Το Καλυψώ παλεύει ενάντια στο κυκλώνα που πλησιάζει

img164.jpg

*Πηγή: Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975*

----------


## Naias II

*18 Μαρτίου 1967* *και ώρα 2 τα ξημερώματα*, ο άξονας της δεξιάς προπέλας έσπασε και το πηδάλιο μπλοκαρίστηκε κάνοντας το Καλυψώ να στριφογυρίζει συνεχώς.
Ο Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ αναφέρει: _"Δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση ανάμεσα στο καιρό και το ατύχημα, αν κάτι μπορεί να σπάσει θα σπάσει_"

img168.jpg

Οι δύτες καταφέρνουν να ελευθερώσουν το πηδάλιο και να τοποθετήσουν την προπέλα που ζυγίζει 200 κιλά, ενώ ο Κουστώ ανησυχεί για τους φίλους του: _"που ήταν τα μόνα φωτιζόμενα αντικείμενα μέσα σε ένα μαύρο ωκεανό γεμάτο από αδηφάγους καρχαρίες"_

propela crash - Indikos Okeanos.jpg

_"Έπειτα από 1 ώρα και 45 λεπτά το Καλυψώ μπαίνει και πάλι στην πορεία του με μία μόνο μηχανή πλέοντας με μόνο 5 κόμβους, καλλιεργώντας την αρετή της υπομονής"

_*Πηγή:* Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975

----------


## Naias II

_"Δεν μιλάμε για το πλοίο μας, αλλά για το Καλυψώ σαν να ήταν ένα πρόσωπο. Το Καλυψώ είναι το σπίτι μας, το κέντρο της ζωής μας και η ζωή μας εξαρτάται από αυτό. Είναι δύσκολο να το σκεφτόμαστε σαν να ήταν ένα πράγμα."_ *Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ*

img165.jpg
Ο Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ πάνω στο Καλυψώ στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα το 1967

*Πηγή:* Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975

----------


## Naias II

Το Καλυψώ ήταν ένα παλαιό ναρκαλιευτικό του Β' παγκοσμίου πολέμου. Κατασκευάσθηκε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες το 1942 για το Βρετανικό ναυτικό και μετά τον πόλεμο το αγόρασε ο Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ στη Μάλτα, χάρη στη γενναιοδωρία ενός Βρετανικού Μαικήνα, του κ. Λόελ Γκίνες.

Σαν πλοίο δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο. Έχει μήκος 43 μέτρα και πλάτος 7,15 μέτρα. Ωστόσο είναι ένα καλοφτιαγμένο σκάφος 329 τόνων, με διπλό ξύλινο σκελετό και διπλή επένδυση με δοκούς σε πολύ στενές αποστάσεις. Οι δύο μηχανές και προπέλες του του δίνουν μια ταχύτητα 10 ως 10,5 κόμβους.

*Όνομα:*
Σύμφωνα με τον Όμηρο, η Καλυψώ ήταν μια νύμφη της θάλασσας που δέσμευε τους ανθρώπους σε μια σκλαβιά γεμάτη χαρές. Έτσι δόθηκε αυτό το όνομα από το Ζακ Υβ Κουστώ ως το πιο τέλειο σε αυτή την περιγραφή.

*Τροποποιήσεις:*
Για να μετατραπεί σε ωκεανογραφικό εργαστήριο έγιναν εκτεταμένες τροποποιήσεις. Προστέθηκε μια νέα πρώρα (ψευδομύτη), ανάμεσα σε άλλα, ένα φρεάτιο που κατεβαίνει 2,5 μέτρα κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή και που επιτρέπει χάρη στους 5 φεγγίτες του, την παρατήρηση και την κινηματογράφηση σε όσα συμβαίνουν μέσα στο νερό ακόμα και εν πλω. Επιπλέον, κατασκευάστηκε ένα επιπλέον κατάρτι από ελαφρύ μέταλλο μπροστά από το κατάστρωμα όσο γινόταν δυνατόν. Αυτό χρησίμευε σαν κεραία ραντάρ, σαν ένα είδος άνω γέφυρας για την κατεύθυνση του πλοίου σε ένα δύσκολο πέρασμα και σαν μια γερακοφωλιά για την παρατήρηση των μεγαλύτερων θαλάσσιων ζώων.

*Εξοπλισμός:*
20 αυτόνομα σκάφανδρα, υποβρύχια σκούτερ, ένα "υγρό" υποβρύχιο, 2 μικροϋποβρύχια δίσκους, 2 αβύθιστες μαούνες, πολλούς Ζωδιακούς γρήγορους στην κίνηση καθώς και το απαραίτητο υλικό για κινηματογραφικές λήψεις: κάμερες, προβολείς, λάμπες, καλώδια. Επιπλέον, πολλά εργαστήρια και ενυδρεία από τα οποία το ένα αντικλυδωνιστικό. Κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης, ένα τηλέφωνο με υπέρηχους, μαγνητόφωνα, υδρόφωνα και ένα ειδικό βυθόμετρο για τα μεγάλα βάθη.
Ένας εξοπλισμός που στην εποχή του δεν διέθετε κανένα άλλο ωκεανογραφικό σκάφος.

*Πηγή:* Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975

----------


## ελμεψη

Προσφατα το ωκεανογραφικο σκαφος βρισκοταν στην Πατρα οπου το αποθανατησε και ο φακος..Στην παρακατω φωτογραφια φαινεται η πλωρη του σε μια πολυ κοντινη ληψη.
DSC05750.JPG

----------


## naftopoulo

Σημερα στον πειραια φορτωνοντας κατι κιβωτια...

DSC00749.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Για τα μεγάλα πλοία η ναυσιπλοΐα στη διώρυγα του Παναμά δεν παρουσιάζει σοβαρά προβλήματα.
Το Καλυψώ όμως είναι πολύ μικρό για να δικαιολογεί τέτοια μεταχείριση και πολύ μικρό για να δικαιολογεί το γέμισμα των υδατοφράχτων για χάρη της.
Έτσι κάθε φορά που περνούσε το κανάλι κόλλαγε πάντοτε σε ένα μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, πράγμα που υποχρέωνε το πλήρωμα να μανουβράρει τα παλαμάρια και να παίρνει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας.
Παράλληλα χρησιμοποιούσε ρυμουλκό για το πέρασμα από την πρώτη λεκάνη στη δεύτερη και την τρίτη.
Στη παρακάτω φωτογραφία το Καλυψώ περνά έναν από τους υδατοφράχτες της διώρυγας του Παναμά στις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1968

Panama Canal.jpg

*Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ 1975*

----------


## helatros68

Το ερευνητικο σκαφος Geo Celtic κατασκευης 2007 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 12.12.2009. Οι φωτογραφιες τραβηχτηκαν κατω απο πολυ ασχημες καιρικες συνθηκες (εντονη βροχοπτωση) και ειναι κακης ποιοτητας. Τις ανεβασα μονο και μονο για το αρχειο του Forum λογω της ιδιαιτεροτητας/σπανιοτητας του θεματος. Το αφηνω στην κριση των moderators εαν θελουν να τις διατηρησουν η να τις διαγραψουν.


geo celtic 12.12.09.jpg

GEO CELTIC 2 12.12.09.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Το Καλυψώ αποχαιρετά το νησί και αφήνει πίσω μερικούς άνδρες του πληρώματος για εξερεύνηση.
Ένα θαλασσινό λιοντάρι παίρνει πόζα.
img273.jpg

Ο Κουστώ περιγράφει ότι στη γνωριμία τους με τα θαλασσινά λιοντάρια, τα θηλυκά πλησίαζαν το πλήρωμα όλο και περισσότερο από τα αρσενικά.Τα αρσενικά ζήλευαν αυτή την κίνηση και έκαναν ενέργεια να επιτεθούν στους άνδρες, αλλά πάντα μπλοφάριζαν, ποτέ δεν έκαναν επίθεση.
Στη συνέχεια, όπως κάθε ζηλιάρης σύντροφος τραβούσε την άπιστη σύντροφό του και τη χτύπαγε με το πτερύγιο του ή δάγκωνε δυνατά με τα δόντια του,δίχνοντάς της, ότι η κίνηση αυτή τον ενοχλούσε!!!

----------


## Naias II

Στο Νησί Γκόρντον, ένα από τα πιο όμορφα νησιά των Γκαλαπαγκος.

Νησί Γκόρντον-Γκαλαπάγκος.jpg
Φωτογραφημένο με το φακό "μάτι ψαριού"

Πηγή: Βιβλιογραφία Κουστώ

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

σπανια βλεπουμε στην ελλαδε τετοια σκαφη..πολυ ωρεες οι φωτογραφιες!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα το δούμε το 1995 όταν το μεγαλώνανε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και μία στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 11/06/2010. :Razz:  

AEGAEO 06 1995.jpg

AEGAEO 07 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπαρχει μοντελο του πλοιου, στην αρχικη του μορφη, στο ελληνικο κεντρο θαλασσιων ερευνων στον Αγιο Κοσμα

----------


## noulos

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε βρισκόταν στην Ραφήνα (εκεί που δένει το Seajet).

----------


## rafina-lines

> Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε βρισκόταν στην Ραφήνα (εκεί που δένει το Seajet).


Πράγματι...  :Wink: 

ΕΛΚΕΘΕ-Λ2.jpg

----------


## zamas

> Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε βρισκόταν στην Ραφήνα (εκεί που δένει το Seajet).


*PHILIA IMO 8834342, MMSI 240091000*

philia rafina 01 - ok.jpg

philia rafina 02 - ok.jpg

*Ετυχε* και ημουνα και εγω εκει και εβγαλα 2 φωτογραφιες

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αρχες του φετινου Μαη ερχομενο στον Πειραια το πλοιο απο καποια αποστολη του λογικα...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στις 2 Νοεμβρη του 2012, κατεπλευσε το απογευμα στον Πειραια το γαλλικο πλοιο ερευνων "Pourquoi Pas?" ελληνιστι "Γιατι οχι?" που αν μη τι αλλο ειναι ενας πρωτοτυπος τιτλος για πλεουμενο .Κατασκευαστηκε στα ναυπηγεια Alstom το 2005 και ανηκει στο IFRΕMER και το Γαλλικο Ναυτικο.Ουσιαστικο το IFRΕMER ειναι το Ινστιτουτο θαλασσιων ερευνων του Γαλλικου ΠΝ... Εμεινε μεχρι τη Δευτερα 5.11 οποτε και αναχωρησε για ερευνες...Πριν λιγες μερες το εντοπισα στο marinetraffic κατω απο τα Κυθηρα

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Στις 2 Νοεμβρη του 2012, κατεπλευσε το απογευμα στον Πειραια το γαλλικο πλοιο ερευνων "Pourquoi Pas?" ελληνιστι "Γιατι οχι?" που αν μη τι αλλο ειναι ενας πρωτοτυπος τιτλος για πλεουμενο .Κατασκευαστηκε στα ναυπηγεια Alstom το 2005 και ανηκει στο IFRΕMER και το Γαλλικο Ναυτικο.Ουσιαστικο το IFRΕMER ειναι το Ινστιτουτο θαλασσιων ερευνων του Γαλλικου ΠΝ... Εμεινε μεχρι τη Δευτερα 5.11 οποτε και αναχωρησε για ερευνες...Πριν λιγες μερες το εντοπισα στο marinetraffic κατω απο τα Κυθηρα


Ωραίο το τραγουδάκι. Ταιριάζει με το πρωτότυπο του ονόματος!

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τον φωτογραφικό θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο του μέτρ των μετασκευών και φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή.
Το εξερευνητικό σκάφος Αιγαίο το 1995 στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή, έχει κοπεί, το πλωριώ κομμάτι έχει τραβηχθεί όσο χρειάζετε προς τα έξω και το κομμάτι που θα προστεθεί για την επιμήκυνση του κατασκευάζετε δίπλα του. Δυστυχώς είναι απο χαρτί, τραβηγμένη με ψηφιακή και η αντιλιά έχει κάνει ζημιά. :Uncomfortableness: 
Για το φίλο giorgos.... (που το είχε αναφέρει) και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

AEGAEO 23 1995.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Σπανια φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα μας  χαριζεις φιλε Παντελη!!!_

----------


## giorgos....

Να είσαι καλά Παντελή..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AEGAIO.jpgAEGAIO_1.jpgTο πλοίο πρό της επιμήκυνσης κ εδώ είναι φανερή η ομοιότητα με το ξαδελφάκι του το ΠΥΘΕΑΣ του ΠΝ.
Το άλλο ενδιαφέρον σε αυτές τις φωτό είναι η παρουσία του QUEEN VERGINA (πρ. ΙΟΝΙΑΝ GLORY) του Κοσμά το οποίο έχει φωτογραφηθεί ελάχιστα.
Φωτό τραβηγμένες από εκεί που τώρα είναι τα γραφεία του ΟΛΠ,ένα καλό πόστο το οποίο δεν είναι πιά προσβάσιμο στον απλό καραβολάτρη.

----------


## giorgos....

P5240249.jpg
Το ωκεανογραφικό ΑΙΓΑΙΟ έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το Σάββατο 24 Μαίου 2014.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εν πλω φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 03/05/2012 με φόντο το Πέραμα.

AEGAEO 18 03-05-2012.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στη δημοσιότητα βίντεο από το ναυάγιο του OCEAN RESEARCHER V*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Ωκεανογραφικό Πλοίο "ΑΙΓΑΙΟ" του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να επισκεφτεί το κοινό το Σάββατο 30 Μαΐου απ' τις 12:00 έως τις 15:00 στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2015! Το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένα στην προβλήτα των κρουαζιεροπλοιων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το γνωστο Ωκαεανογραφικο MED SERVEYOR στη Σαλαμινα περιμενοντας μια νεα αποστολη

DSCN4088.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο το Ω/Κ "Αιγαίο" του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε ήταν προσβάσιμο για το κοινό λόγω των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2015. Έτσι, βρήκα την ευκαιρία να το επισκεφτώ στο Μώλο Κράκαρη. Ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' τη γέφυρα, το μηχανοστάσιο και το μαγειρείο του πλοίου.

DSCN5755.jpg DSCN5753.jpg DSCN5759.jpg DSCN5760.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε γιατί δεν το είχαμε δει ......από μέσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο το Ω/Κ "Αιγαίο" του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε ήταν προσβάσιμο για το κοινό λόγω των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2015. Έτσι, βρήκα την ευκαιρία να το επισκεφτώ στο Μώλο Κράκαρη. Ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' τη γέφυρα, το μηχανοστάσιο και το μαγειρείο του


K έλεγα γιατί είναι σημαιοστολισμένα τα σκάφη του ΛΣ κ η ευκαιρία του ΠΝ. Χάσαμε δλδ,ανακοινώθηκε κάπου;

----------


## giorgos....

Η ξενάγηση στο ωκεανογραφικό ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ήταν μέρος των εκδηλώσεων για τον εορτασμό της Ευρωπαικής Ημέρας Θάλασσας που έλαβαν μέρος από τις 28 έως τις 31 Μαίου. Φέτος τιμώμενη πόλη ήταν ο Πειραιάς και έλαβαν χώρα περισσότερες από 60 δράσεις μεταξύ των οποίων, ξεναγήσεις, συναυλίες, εκθέσεις κ.α έτσι ώστε να γνωρίσει καλύτερα ο κόσμος τον Πειραιά. Το nautilia.gr ήταν χορηγός επικοινωνίας σε όλες αυτές τις εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις. Όλες οι εκδηλώσεις αλλά και το πρόγραμμα όλως των ημερών είχε αναρτηθεί στην αρχική σελίδα του portal του nautilia.gr, στο forum στην ενότητα *"εκθέσεις και εκδηλώσεις"* καθώς και στην σελίδα μας στο facebook και καθημερινά ανακοινώνονταν νέες εκδηλώσεις. Το nautilia.gr δεν είναι μόνο το forum.
Η συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση είχε γραφτεί *εδώ*.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

και μια αναπαντεχη επισκεψη σημερα στο μικρο λιμανακι της ομορφης Λιμνης στην Ευβοια(τα ομορφα λογια λογω καταγωγης χαχαχα) απο αυτες που δεν συνηθιζουμε(ισως η πρωτη)...συγκεκριμενα μεθορμισε κοντα στην μπουκα του λιμανιου το μικρο ερευνητικο σκαφος "ΦΙΛΙΑ" του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε. αγνωστο απο που προερχομενο και αγνωστο το που πηγανει.20160330_200050.jpg20160330_200138.jpg20160330_200139.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και μια αναπαντεχη επισκεψη σημερα στο μικρο λιμανακι της ομορφης Λιμνης στην Ευβοια(τα ομορφα λογια λογω καταγωγης χαχαχα) απο αυτες που δεν συνηθιζουμε(ισως η πρωτη)...συγκεκριμενα μεθορμισε κοντα στην μπουκα του λιμανιου το μικρο ερευνητικο σκαφος "ΦΙΛΙΑ" του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε. αγνωστο απο που προερχομενο και αγνωστο το που πηγανει.20160330_200050.jpg20160330_200138.jpg20160330_200139.jpg


Προφανώς κάνει έρευνες εκεί στον Βόρ.Ευβοϊκό. Αλλά όταν λες "μεθόρμισε", δλδ ήταν σε άλλο σημείο αυτού του τόσο μικρού λιμανιού;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Alcyone του Κουστω του 1985 ο αντικαταστατης του πιο θρυλικου ωκεανογραφικου στον κοσμο του Καλυψω

12670545_10201353739721251_1648345312991277654_n.jpg


απο την σελιδα του στο FB

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> Προφανώς κάνει έρευνες εκεί στον Βόρ.Ευβοϊκό. Αλλά όταν λες "μεθόρμισε", δλδ ήταν σε άλλο σημείο αυτού του τόσο μικρού λιμανιού;


Χαχα ναι στην αρχη ηταν στην γωνια του λιμανιου και μετα πηγε στην μπουκα!! Σημερα το πρωι απεπλευσε λιγο μετα τις 9 εχοντας παρεα του τα λιγα δελφινακια που εμφανιστηκαν και αφου εκανε μια μικρη γυρα στον ορμο της Λιμνης συνεχισε το ταξιδι του...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αιγαίο... άνωθεν.

DSCN8633.jpg

Επίσης, το πλοίο απ' τις 29 Αυγούστου έως τις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_FLIP (Floating Instrument Platform)_. Το πλοίο που μπορεί να γύρει σε κατακόρυφη θέση χωρίς να βουλιάξει.

fflliibbbooarttgd000.jpg

_Περισσότερα εδώ_

----------


## npapad

To Γαλλικό ερευνητικό/ωκεανογραφικό πλοίο POURQUOI PAS (ΙΜΟ 9285548) στο Ηράκλειο στις 16-3-2019. Κατασκευής του 2005 και 7854 gt.
DSC_0158.jpgDSC_0163.jpg

Αναλυτικά τεχνικά στοιχεία εδώ :
https://www.veristar.com/portal/veri...is?IMO=9285548

----------


## manoubras 33

Ω/Κ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 
Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου,  είχα καιρό να το δω...

DSCN9410.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Προχθές ανακάλυψα στο αρχείο μου μια παλιά φωτογραία του μικρού ερευνητικού σκάφους "Φιλία", μια από τις μόνο δυο φορές που το έχω δει από κοντά (η άλλη ήταν το 1997). Έχει καιρό να εμφανισθεί και στο AIS, έψαξα το MarineTraffic και το δείχνει "under repair".

----------


## npapad

> Προχθές ανακάλυψα στο αρχείο μου μια παλιά φωτογραία του μικρού ερευνητικού σκάφους "Φιλία", μια από τις μόνο δυο φορές που το έχω δει από κοντά (η άλλη ήταν το 1997). Έχει καιρό να εμφανισθεί και στο AIS, έψαξα το MarineTraffic και το δείχνει "under repair".


Το πλοίο ήταν για πολύ καιρό στο Πέραμα για επισκευές. Τώρα είναι ενεργό ξανά. Φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 21-2-2019.
DSC_0090.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

--DSC01885.jpg14-4-19

Κοντά στον κάβο Τρίμεσο της Σύρου.

----------


## gioannis13

> Το πλοίο ήταν για πολύ καιρό στο Πέραμα για επισκευές. Τώρα είναι ενεργό ξανά. Φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 21-2-2019.
> DSC_0090.jpg



........εδώ και μερικές ημέρες είναι στο Κιάτο.........

----------


## npapad

Καμιά φορά από φαινομενικά άσχετες συζητήσεις βγαίνουν λαβράκια !

Πάνω σε μια κουβέντα για τα ερευνητικά πλοία με έναν καθηγητή στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης που εργάζομαι μου μίλησε για ένα ημιτελές σκάφος το οποίο είχε αγοραστεί για το τότε ΙΘΑΒΙΚ (Ινστιτούτο Θαλάσσιας Βιολογίας Κρήτης) για να μετατραπεί σε ερευνητικό αλλά δεν προχώρησε ποτέ και από τότε ήταν παροπλισμένο στη Σούδα. Ήξερε μάλιστα και τον άνθρωπο που είχε ασχοληθεί με την όλη διαδικασία τότε. Αμέσως μου "χτύπησε καμπανάκι" καθώς άγνωστο στη Σούδα έχουμε αυτό :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2328406
και εδώ μια δεύτερη :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2700323
Επικοινωνήσαμε με τον άνθρωπο που ήταν τότε υπεύθυνος, ο οποίος μας επιβεβαίωσε από τις φωτογραφίες ότι είναι όντως αυτό και μας έδωσε τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία :

Το όνομα του είναι ΦΑΛΚΟΝ.
Ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται στην Ελευσίνα την περίοδο 1982-83 σαν τουριστική θαλαμηγός από κάποιον ιδιώτη με χρηματοδότηση της ΕΤΒΑ. Προφανώς κάποια οικονομική δυσκολία υπήρξε καθώς η ΕΤΒΑ το κατέσχεσε ημιτελές και το ΙΘΑΒΙΚ το αγόρασε από την τράπεζα (χρησιμοποιώντας κονδύλια από το Β' Κ.Π.Σ.) το 1985 με σκοπό να το μετατρέψει σε ερευνητικό σκάφος για τις ανάγκες των προγραμμάτων του σε Αιγαίο και Ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Τελικά όμως το κονδύλι για τη μετασκευή δεν διοχετεύτηκε ποτέ και το πλοίο παρέμεινε ημιτελές στην κατάσταση που το βλέπουμε μέχρι και σήμερα. Μετά και την ενοποίηση των ΙΘΑΒΙΚ και ΕΚΘΕ το 2003 και τη δημιουργία του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, το project σταμάτησε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό λύνει ένα μυστήριο διότι το σκάφος παρέπεμπε στα ΠΦΑ τύπου ΛΥΚΟΥΔΗΣ του ΠΝ κ αυτό ενισχυε η παραμονή του στον ΝΚ.
Να δούμε την κατάληξή του.

----------


## giorgos....

Απαραίτητο το νέο ωκεανογραφικό σκάφος για το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ

Aegeo-hcmr-1024x579.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα κατασκευαστεί άραγε στην Ελλάδα????

----------


## sv1xv

> Θα κατασκευαστεί άραγε στην Ελλάδα????


Από την στιγμή που η προμήθεια πρέπει να γίνει με διεθνή διαγωνισμό, το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό. Ιδίως αν ενταχθεί σε κάποιο ΕΣΠΑ κλπ, οπότε δεν παίζει στημένος διαγωνισμός.

----------


## sv1xv

RV Philia @Piraeus (1997) par SV1XV, on ipernity

Μιά ακόμα πιο παλιά φωτογραφία του ΦΙΛΙΑ, το 1997 όταν ανήκε στο πρώην Ινστιτούτο Θαλασσίας Βιολογίας Κρήτης (IMBC), στον Πειραιά.

----------


## alkeos

> RV Philia @Piraeus (1997) par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Μιά ακόμα πιο παλιά φωτογραφία του ΦΙΛΙΑ, το 1997 όταν ανήκε στο πρώην Ινστιτούτο Θαλασσίας Βιολογίας Κρήτης (IMBC), στον Πειραιά.


Και απέναντι βλέπουμε πολλά καλούδια της εποχής: Από αριστερά προς δεξιά, ξεκινώντας απ' τον ΟΛΠ: Τρίτων της Ηπειρωτικής (τότε ROC πλέον), ένα ακόμα της Ηπειρωτικής που δεν αναγνωρίζω, μετά (διακρίνεται πίσω απ' τα ρέλια της πλώρης του ΦΙΛΙΑ) μάλλον το Stella Oceanis της Sun Line (επίσης τότε ROC πλέον), δίπλα του παίζει να 'ναι το Arcadia της Attika Cruises, μετά το Δαίδαλος των Μινωικών και, τέλος το Sapphire του Λούη, ναυλωμένο στην Thomson. Πάντως, για να δούμε πόσο έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα, παρατηρήστε πόσο "μεγάλος" έμοιαζε ο - μεσαίου ή και μικρομεσαίου μεγέθους για κ/ζ το 1997 - Τρίτων δίπλα στα 3 μικρότερα...πού να ήταν στη θέση του ένα - με τα σημερινά στάνταρ - μεσαίου μεγέθους κ/ζ, σαν λέμβοι θα φαίνονταν τα 3 μικρά δίπλα του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και απέναντι βλέπουμε πολλά καλούδια της εποχής: Από αριστερά προς δεξιά, ξεκινώντας απ' τον ΟΛΠ: Τρίτων της Ηπειρωτικής (τότε ROC πλέον), ένα ακόμα της Ηπειρωτικής που δεν αναγνωρίζω, μετά (διακρίνεται πίσω απ' τα ρέλια της πλώρης του ΦΙΛΙΑ) μάλλον το Stella Oceanis της Sun Line (επίσης τότε ROC πλέον), δίπλα του παίζει να 'ναι το Arcadia της Attika Cruises, μετά το Δαίδαλος των Μινωικών και, τέλος το Sapphire του Λούη, ναυλωμένο στην Thomson. Πάντως, για να δούμε πόσο έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα, παρατηρήστε πόσο "μεγάλος" έμοιαζε ο - μεσαίου ή και μικρομεσαίου μεγέθους για κ/ζ το 1997 - Τρίτων δίπλα στα 3 μικρότερα...πού να ήταν στη θέση του ένα - με τα σημερινά στάνταρ - μεσαίου μεγέθους κ/ζ, σαν λέμβοι θα φαίνονταν τα 3 μικρά δίπλα του.


Πίσω από το STELLA OCEANIS είναι το ΟΡΦΕΥΣ της ROC.

----------


## alkeos

> Πίσω από το STELLA OCEANIS είναι το ΟΡΦΕΥΣ της ROC.


Εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου, δια της εις άτοπον απαγωγής (με βάση το στόλο που γνώριζα ότι είχε τότε η ROC), αλλά κάτι δε μου κόλλαγε στη γέφυρα και τις λέμβους... Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβολή στην αναγνώριση, φίλε Βίκτωρα.

----------


## sv1xv

Πληροφορούμαι από την Ν ότι το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ παρέλαβε ένα νεο μικρό ερευντικό σκάφος, περισσότερα στο:

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...s-astir-marina

ή

https://bit.ly/2F1QYRG




.

----------


## npapad

> Πληροφορούμαι από την Ν ότι το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ παρέλαβε ένα νεο μικρό ερευντικό σκάφος, περισσότερα στο:
> 
> https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...s-astir-marina
> 
> ή
> 
> https://bit.ly/2F1QYRG
> 
> 
> ...


Το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ δεν είναι νέο, είναι εδώ και μερικά χρόνια στην ιδιοκτησία του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ.

----------


## sv1xv

20100405-Chalkis HS Stravon par SV1XV, on ipernity


Το Υ/Γ-ΩΚ ΣΤΡΑΒΩΝ (A476) του ΠΝ μαζί με την υδρογραφική άκατο 14 στην Χαλκίδα (Μάιος 2010). Φωτογράφιση με τηλεφακό από τον μικρό προβλήτα του Σιδηροδρομικού Σταθμού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 20100405-Chalkis HS Stravon par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> 
> Το Υ/Γ-ΩΚ ΣΤΡΑΒΩΝ (A476) του ΠΝ μαζί με την υδρογραφική άκατο 14 στην Χαλκίδα (Μάιος 2010). Φωτογράφιση με τηλεφακό από τον μικρό προβλήτα του Σιδηροδρομικού Σταθμού.


Όμορφη φωτό, από τα λίγα βοηθητικά ελληνικής ναυπήγησης.Πιθανόν η πρόσδεση μπροστά στη Σχολή Πεζικού να σημαίνει κάποιου είδους υποστήριξη προς το πλήρωμα .

----------


## sv1xv

Maurice Ewing @Piraeus (2001) par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ερευνητικό-σεισμογραφικό πλοίο Maurice Ewing (IMO: 8203153) στον Περαιά, Αύγουστος 2001. Το πλοίο ανήκε στο εργαστήριο Lamont–Doherty του Πανπιστημίου Columbia μέχρι το 2005. Την περίοδο εκείνη διεξήγαγε σεισμογραφικές έρευνες στον Κορινθιακό Κόλπο.

----------

